# 

## papuch

chcę mieć studnie na swojej działce (do podlewania głównie) - czy trzeba to z kimś uzgadniać? czy trzeba robic jakiś projekt? do kogo się z tym udać? 
ciągle ciemność....
pozdrawiam pap

----------


## pierwek

nie potrzebujesz pozwolenia dla takiej studni (o ile nie będzie miała więcej niż 25m głębokości), nie trzeba też tego nigdzie zgłaszać, ale trzeba zachować jakiś odstęp od granicy - niestety nie pamiętam ile, 5m będzie na pewno bezpieczne.

----------


## Regut1

Wymogi określa Rozporzadzenie M. Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.  Cześć wymagań dotyczy ujęć wody przeznaczonej do spożycia.
§ 31. 1. Odległość studni dostarczającej wodę przeznaczoną do spożycia przez ludzi, niewymagającej, zgodnie z przepisami dotyczącymi ochrony ujęć i źródeł wodnych, ustanowienia strefy ochronnej, powinna wynosić - licząc od osi studni - co najmniej:
  1)   do granicy działki - 5 m,
  2)   do osi rowu przydrożnego - 7,5 m,
  3)   do budynków inwentarskich i związanych z nimi szczelnych silosów, zbiorników do gromadzenia nieczystości, kompostu oraz podobnych szczelnych urządzeń - 15 m,
  4)   do najbliższego przewodu rozsączającego kanalizacji indywidualnej, jeżeli odprowadzane są do niej ścieki oczyszczone biologicznie w stopniu określonym w przepisach dotyczących ochrony wód - 30 m,
  5)   do nieutwardzonych wybiegów dla zwierząt hodowlanych, najbliższego przewodu rozsączającego kanalizacji lokalnej bez urządzeń biologicznego oczyszczania ścieków oraz do granicy pola filtracyjnego - 70 m.
2. Dopuszcza się sytuowanie studni w odległości mniejszej niż 5 m od granicy działki, a także studni wspólnej na granicy dwóch działek, pod warunkiem zachowania na obydwu działkach odległości, o których mowa w ust. 1 pkt 2-5.
§ 32. 1. Obudowa studni kopanej, dostarczającej wodę przeznaczoną do spożycia przez ludzi, powinna być wykonana z materiałów nieprzepuszczalnych i niewpływających ujemnie na jakość wody, a złącza elementów obudowy powinny być należycie uszczelnione. Przy zastosowaniu kręgów betonowych warunek szczelności uznaje się za spełniony, jeżeli wykonane zostanie ich spoinowanie od wewnątrz na całej wysokości studni, a ponadto od zewnątrz do głębokości co najmniej 1,5 m od poziomu terenu.
2. Część nadziemna studni kopanej, niewyposażonej w urządzenie pompowe, powinna mieć wysokość co najmniej 0,9 m od poziomu terenu oraz być zabezpieczona trwałym i nieprzepuszczalnym przykryciem, ochraniającym wnętrze studni i urządzenia do czerpania wody.
3. Część nadziemna studni kopanej, wyposażonej w urządzenie pompowe, powinna mieć wysokość co najmniej 0,2 m od poziomu terenu. Przykrycie jej powinno być dopasowane do obudowy i wykonane z materiału nieprzepuszczalnego oraz mieć nośność odpowiednią do przewidywanego obciążenia.
4. Teren otaczający studnię kopaną, w pasie o szerokości co najmniej 1 m, licząc od zewnętrznej obudowy studni, powinien być pokryty nawierzchnią utwardzoną, ze spadkiem 2% w kierunku zewnętrznym.

§ 33. Przy ujęciu wód podziemnych za pomocą studni wierconej teren w promieniu co najmniej 1 m od wprowadzonej w grunt rury należy zabezpieczyć w sposób określony w § 32 ust. 4, a przejście rury studziennej przez nawierzchnię utwardzoną należy uszczelnić.

Moim zdaniem budowa studni powinna odbywać się na zgłoszenie (ujęcie wody) , bo determinuje np. budowę POŚ ale najlepiej zapytaj o to we właściwym urzędzie.

----------


## sSiwy12

W zasadzie, budowa ujęcia wodnego, wód podziemnych o głębokości do 30m nie wymaga żadnego zgłoszenia, ani zezwolenia.

Nie mniej jednak wykonanie obudowy tego ujęcia wymaga zgłoszenia przed wykonaniem: Art.29.2.10 i Art.30.2 Prawo Budowlane.

Drugą sprawą są przepisy Prawa Wodnego, które w przypadku wykorzystywania wody do podlewania wymagają pozwolenia wodno-prawnego  (Art.36.3.1)– co też należy mieć na uwadze.

----------


## Regut1

> Drugą sprawą są przepisy Prawa Wodnego, które w przypadku wykorzystywania wody do podlewania wymagają pozwolenia wodno-prawnego  (Art.36.3.1)– co też należy mieć na uwadze.


Wtedy kiedy używasz do tego "deszczowni", cokolwiek to słowo znaczy.  Zdaje się, że konewką lub wiadrem można "jeszcze" bez pozwolenia wodnoprawnego   :big grin:  . Oczywiście o ile nie przekracza sie 5m3 na dobę.

----------


## Barbossa

> Art. 36. 1. Właścicielowi gruntu przysługuje prawo do zwykłego korzystania z wód stanowiących jego własność oraz z wody podziemnej znajdującej się w jego gruncie; *prawo to nie stanowi prawa do wykonywania urządzeń wodnych bez wymaganego pozwolenia wodnoprawnego.*
> 2. Zwykłe korzystanie z wód służy zaspokojeniu potrzeb własnego gospodarstwa domowego oraz gospodarstwa rolnego, z zastrzeżeniem ust. 3.
> 3. Nie stanowi zwykłego korzystania z wód:
> 1) nawadnianie gruntów lub upraw wodą podziemną za pomocą deszczowni,
> 2) korzystanie z wody podziemnej, jeżeli urządzenia do poboru wody umożliwiają pobór w ilości większej niż 5 m3 na dobę,
> 3) korzystanie z wód na potrzeby działalności gospodarczej,
> 4) wprowadzanie do wód lub do ziemi oczyszczonych ścieków, jeżeli ich ilość jest większa niż 5 m3 na dobę.


ale



> Art. 122. 1. Jeżeli ustawa nie stanowi inaczej, pozwolenie wodnoprawne jest wymagane na:
> 1) szczególne korzystanie z wód,
> 2) regulację wód oraz zmianę ukształtowania terenu na gruntach przylegających do wód, mającą wpływ na warunki przepływu wody,
> 3) wykonanie urządzeń wodnych,


a studnia urządzeniem wodnym nie jest (?)




> 19) urządzeniach wodnych - rozumie się przez to urządzenia służące kształtowaniu zasobów wodnych oraz korzystaniu z nich, a w szczególności:
> a) budowle: piętrzące, upustowe, przeciwpowodziowe i regulacyjne, a także kanały i rowy,
> b) obiekty zbiorników i stopni wodnych,
> c) stawy,
> d) obiekty służące do ujmowania wód powierzchniowych oraz podziemnych,


studnia to obiekt?

----------


## Neq

Ostatnio była u mnie wiercona studnia na głębokość ok 15 m. Wszystko co musiałem zrobić to zgłosić fakt wiercenia studni w starostwie na ok 30 dni przed wierceniem. Dokumenty jakie są do tego potrzebne to akt własności działki, mapka do celów projektowych na której zaznaczyłem mniej więcej gdzie studnia będzie wiercona, no i samo zgłoszenie w którym musiałem potwierdzić, że studnia nie przekroczy 30 m i że pobór wody będzie mniejszy niż 5m3 na dobę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Regut1

Pewnie że jest. na szczeście objęte jest wyłączeniem z  art.  124 pkt. 5 ust. pr. wodne. Pod warunkiem, że: 
1) zwykłe korzystanie, 
2) ujęcie o głębokości do 30 m

----------


## Barbossa

i po dyskusji :-/

----------


## martini_dry

> i po dyskusji :-/


Pod warunkiem że nie chodzi o Piaseczno... 
Wszedłem dzisiaj z przygotowanymi dokumentami (zgłoszenie robót budowlanych, oświadczenie o posiadanym prawie do dysponowania nieruchomością, mapa z zaznaczoną studnią )do starostwa, i pewny, że wszystko jest OK poszedłem do kancelarii. Pani wzięła wniosek, przeczytała i zaczęła się taka rozmowa:
- Ale na studnie potrzebne jest pozwolenie
- Do 30 m i do poboru wody nieprzekraczającego 5 m3 na dobę wystarczy zgłoszenie
- Ale nie u nas, odrzucą Panu ten wniosek
- Ale przecież przepisy...
- U nas znaleźli inne przepisy. Zresztą, jak Pan chce, to przyjmę ten wniosek

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## pafcio111

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> i po dyskusji :-/
> 
> 
> Pod warunkiem że nie chodzi o Piaseczno... 
> Wszedłem dzisiaj z przygotowanymi dokumentami (zgłoszenie robót budowlanych, oświadczenie o posiadanym prawie do dysponowania nieruchomością, mapa z zaznaczoną studnią )do starostwa, i pewny, że wszystko jest OK poszedłem do kancelarii. Pani wzięła wniosek, przeczytała i zaczęła się taka rozmowa:
> - Ale na studnie potrzebne jest pozwolenie
> - Do 30 m i do poboru wody nieprzekraczającego 5 m3 na dobę wystarczy zgłoszenie
> ...



Witam,

Własnie jestem po rozmowie w dniu wczorajszym z firmą zajmującą sie odwiertami... Wykonwyali dla mnie studnie na wiosnę, i było ok. Czyli zgłoszenie jeśli jest to do 30m. Teraz potrzebuję studnie na 2 innych działakch. Niestety teraz (od 01 lipca 2009) zmieniły się przepisy, nie wiem ile jest w tym prawdy... (tak twierdzi ta firma, a oni chyba wiedzą to najlepiej)  Ale powiedzieli mi, abym teraz tego nie robił.... Czyli robił bez zgłoszenia. Bo jak zgłosze to będa ode mnie wymagali (urząd) całą masę dokumentów, czyli mapy, zezwolenia, pozwolenia na budowę studni, projekt !!! i jeszcze pewnie z 10 innych dokumentów... Oczywiście to wszystko (projekt, pozwolaenia itp) są płatne.... Także obawiam się, że ta Pani w urzędzie może mieć racje....

----------


## Barbossa

cóż wydaje mi się, że zacytowaliśmy tu OBOWIĄZUJĄCE  przepisy
może coś w PB na ten temat uległo zmianie, ale nie sądzę
a że urzędnik czegoś wymaga, hmm... cóż, zawsze można poprosić o podstawę prawną

----------


## q-bis

Wspomniane przepisy regulują sprawę budowy studni, natomiast odnosząc się do pytania założyciela wątku należy wspomnieć, że jeśli MPZP przewiduje wodociąg to gmina może nie wyrazić zgody na budowę studni.
Przynajmniej w przypadku gdy taka studnia jest umieszczona w projekcie budowlanym.
U mnie budowa sieci wodociągowej się przedłużała, chcąc więc przyspieszyć wydanie PnB złożyłem pierwszą wersję projektu uwzględniającą ujęcie wody ze studni. Starostwo "poprosiło" mnie jednak o opinię gminy co do budowy studni, gmina zaś odmówiła ze względu na zapis w MPZP dla tego terenu, który określał pobór wody z wodociągów.
I dupa, musiałem czekać, aż sieć sobie sami zbudowaliśmy...ale to już inna historia...

----------


## Barbossa

wtedy w projekcie warto zawrzeć opis o tymczasowości rozwiązania sposobu zaopatrzenia w wodę, czyli ze studni, do momentu zrealizowania wodociagu

----------


## q-bis

> wtedy w projekcie warto zawrzeć opis o tymczasowości rozwiązania sposobu zaopatrzenia w wodę, czyli ze studni, do momentu zrealizowania wodociagu


Było,było...
Szczególnie, że ja nie planowałem fizycznej budowy tej studni, chodziło o przejście "papierologii", która wstrzymuje znakomitą większość czynności związanych z budową...
Potem zamierzałem dać projekt zamienny już z wodociągiem...taki miał być "myk" ale czujni urzędnicy się nie dali...
Nie mam żalu-tak czy siak już wykańczam domek...  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

no to może dlatego, że potem
może warto było w projekcie podać oba rozwiązania (wodociąg jako główne z klauzulą, że do wykonania sieci - tymczasowo studnia)


swoją drogą to zwykłe sku..., że papraki tak do tego podchodzą, dla mnie to bezsens, jednakże jest to nagminne

----------


## Regut1

> Wspomniane przepisy regulują sprawę budowy studni, natomiast odnosząc się do pytania założyciela wątku należy wspomnieć, że jeśli MPZP przewiduje wodociąg to gmina może nie wyrazić zgody na budowę studni.
> Przynajmniej w przypadku gdy taka studnia jest umieszczona w projekcie budowlanym.
> U mnie budowa sieci wodociągowej się przedłużała, chcąc więc przyspieszyć wydanie PnB złożyłem pierwszą wersję projektu uwzględniającą ujęcie wody ze studni. Starostwo "poprosiło" mnie jednak o opinię gminy co do budowy studni, gmina zaś odmówiła ze względu na zapis w MPZP dla tego terenu, który określał pobór wody z wodociągów.
> I dupa, musiałem czekać, aż sieć sobie sami zbudowaliśmy...ale to już inna historia...


Woda z woodociągu jest uzdataniana, a to kosztuje. Podobno mamy deficyt "czystej" wody dlatego po prostu szkoda je do celów budowlanych i podlewania ogródka. Inna sprawa jest z wodą do celów spożywczych dla całego domu - lepiej z wodociągu dla własnego dobra.

----------


## q-bis

> no to może dlatego, że potem
> może warto było *w projekcie podać oba rozwiązania* (wodociąg jako główne z klauzulą, że do wykonania sieci - tymczasowo studnia)
> 
> 
> swoją drogą to zwykłe sku..., że papraki tak do tego podchodzą, dla mnie to bezsens, jednakże jest to nagminne


Fakt, to mogłoby pomóc...
Ale za to jak ktoś to przeczyta i będzie miał taki sam problem to ma gotowe rozwiązanie.

----------


## Regut1

> Pod warunkiem że nie chodzi o Piaseczno... 
> Wszedłem dzisiaj z przygotowanymi dokumentami (zgłoszenie robót budowlanych, oświadczenie o posiadanym prawie do dysponowania nieruchomością, mapa z zaznaczoną studnią )do starostwa, i pewny, że wszystko jest OK poszedłem do kancelarii. Pani wzięła wniosek, przeczytała i zaczęła się taka rozmowa:
> - U nas znaleźli inne przepisy. Zresztą, jak Pan chce, to przyjmę ten wniosek
> Co o tym myślicie?


Zawsze po złożeniu wniosku możesz zadzwonić i zapytać dokładnie, jakie to przepisy?.  Może sie czegoś nowego dowiemy. 
W niektórych urzedach robić coś na zgłoszenie jest dużo cieżej, niż na pozwolenie na budowe gdzie jasno jest określone, co powinie  zawierać wniosek. To taka uwaga dla Palikota moze to czyta i zrozumie.
Czasami jak się "pani Krysia" uprze to nie ma dyskusji. Mi po wyrysowaniu na mapce i opisaniu parametrów  ogrodzenia  kazali rysować wzór przęseł. Troszke mnie to rozsierdziło ale wolałem to zrobic i mieć spokój niż odwoływać się przez rok czasu.

----------


## sSiwy12

Nie znalazłem nawet śladu noweli wspomnianych Ustaw w tym zakresie.
Ale okazuje się że i aktualne przepisy stanowią doskonałą  łamigłówkę i są pożywką do radosnej twórczości urzędników – zwłaszcza jeśli opierają się oni na interpretacji prawa stosowanej przez panią  M.L. Niestety chyba administracja  zakupiła dla wszystkich te interpretacje, bo coraz częściej są one (interpretacje) stosowane. 

Jak to działa? Bardzo prosto. 
W tym przypadku, studnia składa się z urządzenia wodnego (pobór wody) i obiektu budowlanego (obudowa studni).
Mając takie rozgraniczenie (zgodne z PW i PB) to mamy sytuację, że dla urządzenia wodnego nie potrzebujemy pozwolenia wodno-prawnego, ale dla obiektu budowlanego i owszem, bo:



> Prawo Wodne  Art. 122.
> 2. Pozwolenie wodnoprawne jest wymagane również na:
> 2) wznoszenie obiektów budowlanych oraz wykonywanie innych robót,

----------


## Regut1

> Nie znalazłem nawet śladu noweli wspomnianych Ustaw w tym zakresie.
> Ale okazuje się że i aktualne przepisy stanowią doskonałą  łamigłówkę i są pożywką do radosnej twórczości urzędników – zwłaszcza jeśli opierają się oni na interpretacji prawa stosowanej przez panią  M.L. Niestety chyba administracja  zakupiła dla wszystkich te interpretacje, bo coraz częściej są one (interpretacje) stosowane. 
> Jak to działa? Bardzo prosto .........


.....  w odneisieniu do obszarów bezpośredniego  zagrożenia powodzią w rozumieniu art. 82 Pr. wodn.

----------


## sSiwy12

Może dodam tylko - wyjaśniając, że radosna twórczość  interpretuje, że „zastrzeżenie” po ( -) dotyczy tylko pogrubione:



> *3) wydobywanie kamienia, żwiru, piasku, innych materiałów oraz ich składowanie* 
> –  na obszarach bezpośredniego zagrożenia powodzią, jeżeli wydano decyzje, o których mowa w art. 40 ust. 3 i w art. 82 ust. 3 pkt 1.


argumentując, że zastrzeżenie mówi (zwłaszcza Art.82.3.1), że nawet jeśli wolno na podstawie decyzji, to nie wolno na podstawie Art.122.2., a tylko pkt.3  nie wypełnia wspomnianego zastrzeżenia czyli zastrzeżenie dotyczy tylko pkt.3.  - co jest pokrętne, bo zastrzeżenie mówi o budowie a Atr.122 o pozwoleniu.

----------


## Regut1

No to nie ma siły. Zgodnie z tym sposobem interpretacji na  gromadzenie ścieków też jest wymagane pozwolenie wodnooprawne (art. 122 ust. 2 pkt 1 pr wodnego) Ciekawe co na to właściciele szamb w okolicy? Występują o pozwolenie wodnoprawne? Czy Pani LM też żąda pozwolenie wodnoprawnego przy zgłoszeniu lub pozwoleniu na budowę szamba? No dobrze by było zachować jakąś konsekencje? jeżeli na studnie to i na szamba i  POŚ-e?  :Lol:

----------


## Regut1

A jak z budową np. płotów? To też obiekt budowlany. Na budowę płotu też trzeba mieć pozwlenie  wodnoprawne ?

----------


## martini_dry

> Zawsze po złożeniu wniosku możesz zadzwonić i zapytać dokładnie, jakie to przepisy?.  Może sie czegoś nowego dowiemy.


OK, jak czegoś się dowiem to napiszę.

----------


## marxxx

na temat pozwoleń i prawa związanego ze studniami jest trochę na tej stronie
www.studniarstwo.jak.pl

----------


## revalidon

A co w sytuacji, gdy planuję studnię wierconą o głębokości do 30 metrów, a przy wierceniu okaże się, że woda jest na 35 metrach..? Czy ktoś coś takiego przechodził..?

I jeszcze drugie pytanko... czy te 5 m3 na dobę wynika z czegoś, np. ze względów bezpieczeństwa..? Czy jak będę pompował np. 5 m3 na godzinę, to może np. siadać grunt w okolicy studni..?

----------


## urgot

> A co w sytuacji, gdy planuję studnię wierconą o głębokości do 30 metrów, a przy wierceniu okaże się, że woda jest na 35 metrach..? Czy ktoś coś takiego przechodził..?
> 
> I jeszcze drugie pytanko... czy te 5 m3 na dobę wynika z czegoś, np. ze względów bezpieczeństwa..? Czy jak będę pompował np. 5 m3 na godzinę, to może np. siadać grunt w okolicy studni..?


W takiej sytuacji na głębokości 30m przerywasz wiercenie i zlecasz wykonanie przez hydrogeologa dokument pt. projet prac geologicznych. Po tym możesz przystąpić do wiercenia głębszego niż 30m. Potem to już z górki - dokumentacja, operat wodnoprawny itp... Troche słabo jak wody nie znajdziesz... Przepisy są lekko ułomne. Niestety. A tak serio to zawsze możesz pomylić sie w liczeniu tych metrów.
Zarówno głębokość jak i wydajność podyktowane są koniecznością napędzania koniunktury lobby geologicznego. Zgoda - rabunkowa gospodarka przez np rolników podlewających uprawy z wydajnością 30m3 i więcej na godzine z wód głębinowych które często są również wodami zasilającymi wodociągi jest kary godne. Każda taka studnia powinna mieć operat wodnoprawny a jednak większość ich nie ma. Studnia do podlewania trawnika i mycia samochodu która jest głębsza o metr czy trzy od ustawowych 30  przy deszczowaniu hektarów to pikuś. Tam powinny być zwrócone oczy urzędników.
Jeżeli studnia piaszczy w znaczny sposób to może sie zdarzyć osiadanie, ale to raczej przy odwodnieniach, pompowaniu z bardzo duuużą wydajnością.

----------


## martini_dry

> Zawsze po złożeniu wniosku możesz zadzwonić i zapytać dokładnie, jakie to przepisy?.  Może sie czegoś nowego dowiemy.


Dostałem taką odpowiedź na wniosek:




> Na podstawie art. 30 ust. 6 ustawy z dnia 7 lipca 1994 r. - Prawo budowlane /Dz. U. z 2006 r. Nr 156, poz. 1118 z późn. zm./ oraz na podstawie art. 104 ustawy z dnia 14 czerwca 1960 r. - Kodeks postępowania administracyjnego /Dz. U. z 2000 r. Nr 98, poz. 1071 z późn. zm./
> po rozpatrzeniu zgłoszenia Inwestora z dnia
> [...]
> *wnoszę sprzeciw na wykonanie*
> 
> robót budowlanych opisanych poniżej:
> Zakres zgłaszanych robót budowlanych: budowa studni wierconej
> [...]
>                                                UZASADNIENIE
> ...


Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## sSiwy12

W zasadzie urząd ma rację – jakie zgłoszenie, taka decyzja.  :Lol:  
Moim zdaniem, należy dokonać następnego zgłoszenia, tym razem „poprawnego”.  :cool:  
Należy zgłosić zamiar wykonania obudowy ujęcia wód podziemnych, o głębokości do 30m i  z pompą o max. wydajności 200l/h.

----------


## martini_dry

> Moim zdaniem, należy dokonać następnego zgłoszenia, tym razem „poprawnego”.


No cóż, w takim razie wypiszę taki właśnie "poprawny" wniosek  :Lol:

----------


## Nolimit

Witam

A co w przypadku jesli studnia byla wykopana iles lat temu przykladowo 10? Tez trzeba ja jakos zglosic teraz? Co jesli ktos przyjdzie i powie ze jest studnia i nie ma jej zgloszonej

studnia przeznaczona jest na cele socjalno-bytowe i ma male zurzycie ponizej tych 5m. Trzeba to gdzies zglaszac?

----------


## DONIO P.

W tej kwestii wyczytałem coś takiego:



> Odwiert studni głębinowej wymaga pozwolenia na budowę bez względu na wydajność studni. Praktyka polegająca na przyjmowaniu zgłoszeń robót budowlanych w związku z odwiertem studni głębinowej poniżej 30 m jest nieprawidłowa. Autor opinii prawnej zamieszczonej w LEX-ie wywiódł prawidłowy wniosek analizując treść art. 29 ust. 2 pkt 10 ustawy z dnia 7 lipca 1994 r. – Prawo budowlane (tekst jedn.: Dz. U. z 2010 r. Nr 243, poz. 1623, z późn. zm.) - dalej pr. bud. Stanowisko to konsultowaliśmy w Ministerstwie Infrastruktury. Departament Geologii i Koncesji Geologicznych nie jest właściwy dla ustalenia, czy ocena dotycząca przepisów pr. bud. formułowana przez prawników, jest właściwa.
> 
> Zgodnie z art. 29 ust. 2 pkt 10 pr. bud. pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga wykonywanie robót budowlanych polegających na wykonywaniu ujęć wód śródlądowych powierzchniowych o wydajności poniżej 50 m3/h oraz obudowy ujęć wód podziemnych. A contrario, pozwolenie budowlane na wykonanie odwiertu studni głębinowej (wierconej, rurowej) jest wymagane bez względu na wydajność studni. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga jedynie wykonanie obudowy studni głębinowej. Zgodnie z art. 28 ust. 1 pr. bud. roboty budowlane można rozpocząć jedynie na podstawie ostatecznej decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę, z zastrzeżeniem art. 29-31 pr. bud. Wśród budów wskazanych w art. 29 ust. 1 pr. bud., które nie wymagają uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę, ustawodawca nie wskazał budowy studni wierconej, uzależniając np. obowiązek uzyskania tego pozwolenia ani od głębokości, ani od wydajności studni. A skoro tak, to zawsze odwiert studni głębinowej będzie wymagał uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę.


http://www.abc.com.pl/?cmd=problem_wiecej,4180&serwis=1

Czyli jak mam zamiar czerpać wodę z dziury wyrąbanej łomem w ziemi na głębokość 50 cm muszę uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę.
Z takiej interpretacji powinno wynikać ścisłe reglamentowanie używania świdra jako narzędzia o wiele bardziej złowróżbnego niż broń palna. Nie daj Boże ktoś sobie wywierci dziurę w ziemi na głębokość 30 cm i będzie zaciągał się przez słomkę gromadzącą się tam wodą.
A na poważnie. Czy to po prostu jakaś idiotyczna nic nie znacząca interpretacja. Czy może ja coś źle zrozumiałem?

----------


## cartel1

Polska to dziwny kraj i nie dziwią różne buble prawne oraz niezrozumiałe przepisy które można właśnie interpretować na różne sposoby.

----------


## pawel245

Witam
Ja też ten temat drążyłem dzwoniłem do osób które wiercą i kopią studnie i co jeden telefon to inna wypowiedz " specjalistów z branży studniarskiej". Jedni mówili że nie trzeba nic jeżeli studnia studnia jest płytsza niż 30m inni mówili ze trzeba geologa sobie sprowadzić jeśli chcę mieć oficjalnie studnie....wypowiedzi było dużo a co każda to inna

Ja postanowiłem ten temat rozwiązać bo mi nie dawał spokoju a wystarczyło tylko przeczytać prawo budowlane które jest zawarte w rozdziale 4 i mówi tak:

*"Rozdział 4 - Postępowanie poprzedzające rozpoczęcie robót budowlanych.
Art. 29.2. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga wykonywanie robót budowlanych polegających na:
10) wykonywaniu ujęć wód śródlądowych powierzchniowych o wydajności poniżej 50 m3/h oraz obudowy ujęć wód podziemnych;"*

*Z tego wynika ze nie potrzebujemy pozwolenia na budowę studni ale inny Art. mów że:*

*Art. 30. 1. Zgłoszenia właściwemu organowi wymaga, z zastrzeżeniem art. 29 ust. 3:
2) wykonywanie robót budowlanych, o których mowa w art. 29 ust. 2 pkt 10;*

*Z tego wynika że trzeba tylko zrobić zgłoszenie do Starostwa Powiatowego do Wydziału Architektury poczekać miesiąć bo chyba wg prawa budowlanego decyzja wydawana jest po 28 dniach chyba rzadko zdarza się ze wcześniej jest decyzja jeżeli nie ma sprzeciwu ze strony inspektora ze Starostwa Powiatowego który prowadzi naszą  czekamy 14 dni na uprawomocnienie decyzji*

Na ten temat to by było tyle oczywiście mówimy tu o ujęciach wody poniżej 30m bo wtedy nie musimy mieć Pozwoleń wodno prawnych.

Pozdrawiam





jeżeli tą studnie mamy do celów prywatnych np do domku czy gospodarstwa i po

----------


## kwiatek6324

Panowie i Panie przeczytajcie dokladnie ten Art 29. pkt 2 ppkt  10 w brzmieniu:

10. wykonywaniu ujęć wód śródlądowych powierzchniowych o wydajności poniżej 50 m3/h oraz obudowy ujęć wód podziemnych;

Pisze o wodach powierzchniowych a nie o glebinowych i na tym opieraja sie sie urzedu z PnB.

Wlasnie czytam juz dluzszy czas i niestety ale Starostwo w Piasecznie ma racje,
jesli chce byc w zgodzie w PB., choc mi tez nie jest to na reke..

Pozdr
AK

----------

